

Merb | A different Ruby framework - iamelgringo
http://merbivore.com/

======
simianstyle
Maybe i'm a noob, but I couldn't get it to run under cygwin :(

------
myoung8
anyone have any experience using merb in production?

~~~
henning
I'm pretty sure the Ruby mafia at Powerset uses it.

~~~
blader
We haven't taken Merb into production. Yet.

We did have a production Camping app for a time though.

